# The Great Blizzard of 2011



## henryj (Feb 1, 2011)

So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?


----------



## WICT106 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, yesterday, 1/31, the eastbound _Empire Builder_ was almost five hours late into Columbus, WI. Today, it is estimated to be 4 1/2 hours late into Columbus. No word yet on # 27 's performance today.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good to me:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&p=1237608345018&cid=1248543189545


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 1, 2011)

Based on Amtrak info, the _*Heartland Flyer*_ for 1 FEB was canceled, and considering this is one of the worst storms in Oklahoma and north Texas history, I can see why. I haven't even heard any BNSF freight traffic passing through Norman today.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 1, 2011)

What grand blizzard of 2011? This is a nothing, at least here in the Garden State. I have had sun showers that do more damage than this has done.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, this is just one of many storms that have hit various parts of the country this year.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Feb 1, 2011)

It was so bad here today

I had to bust out My heat suit the ACES

DATA ON ACES










the windchill is badddd at times	so the ACES keeps me warm ..

OTM is gonna freeze .!!!!!

Peter


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 1, 2011)

henryj said:


> So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?


Thanx for posting this question! I'm scheduled to fly to DEN for a DEN-EMY-Portland-Chicago-DC-St. Pete trip next week hboy: !!!

Well, I labeled this my "Snow Trip  :lol: " !!! Think I might see a little???

RF


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 1, 2011)

We're sittin' in Club Acela in WAS waiting for 97 to WPB....so far it's reported on time......


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> We're sittin' in Club Acela in WAS waiting for 97 to WPB....so far it's reported on time......


If this is correct you posted that at 4:42pm... That's delayed in my book! 97 is supposed to be in between TRE and PHL at 4:42pm. If the time stamp is wrong let us know...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2011)

Considering he's in WAS, and the train is supposed to be between TRE and PHL, he's right on!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 1, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > We're sittin' in Club Acela in WAS waiting for 97 to WPB....so far it's reported on time......
> ...


Status at amtrak.com says on time...we are waiting in WAS Club Acela......they are scheduled to leave here at 7:30PM...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sitting on the 50 from Chicago to New York. We were supposed to leave an hour ago, but we're waiting on some switches to be fixed. This will be one VERY late ride, but I'm just happy that they're still running.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 1, 2011)

I live 10 miles south of Milwaukee and 75 miles north of Chicago... and I can tell you the train is about the only thing running out of either city. All roads are snow covered and slippery... not totally impassible yet but the snow just started 2 hours ago up here too. The Hiawathas are RIGHT ON TIME.  #7 left Chicago 4 hours late... since I'm not at CUS I am not sure what the problem was... and #8 is down about the same time.

I have a scanner that I keep on in my bedroom that picks up Track Detector 72.7 on the CP (Amtrak) line between CHI and MKE. Doesnt sound like CP is running tons of freights... heard a few this afternoon.

I'm glad I have mid-week off days this week and can hunker down until 3PM Friday if need be!!


----------



## PaulM (Feb 1, 2011)

From the LA Times:



> Midwest snow forecast forces more than 1,200 cancellations at Chicago airports


XC skis are about the only reasonable mode of transport around here, except maybe Amtrak. From Amtrak.com:

382 Carl Sandburg to QCY to CHI - Estimated Arrival Time: 3 minutes late.(credible since it left KEE only 7 Minutes late)

383 Illinois Zephyr to CHI to QCY - Estimated Arrival Time: 18 minutes late (departed CHI on time and PCT 28 minutes late)


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumbleweed said:
> ...



OOOOOOOPSSS!!! I thought you said NYP!! My mistake!! I'm laughing at myself for being so stupid! Sorry about that!


----------



## Gingee (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder about Bloomington, Illinois. Our area is having a big snowstorm right now. In fact we have even had thundersnow.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 1, 2011)

Gingee said:


> I wonder about Bloomington, Illinois. Our area is having a big snowstorm right now. In fact we have even had thundersnow.



I was talking to my uncle on instant messager earlier this afternoon (he lives between Bloomington and Champaign) and he said he could only see a couple of feet past his front porch from inside his house. Not good!


----------



## Partyman (Feb 1, 2011)

Same thing here JayPea. I live near Peoria, Il. Not seeing too far out there now. I took the dog out a bit ago to do his thing, the wind has died down a little, but still blowing pretty good though. By the way, Eddie didn't mess around much time. He got it over quick.


----------



## cpamtfan (Feb 1, 2011)

It seems like every snow/ice storm has been completely different around here this season.

I don't see the NEC fairing well as there is an ice storm warning. Ice and catenary don't mix.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 1, 2011)

henryj said:


> So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?


Traveling west of the 2/3/11 train 27 departing Saturday out of SPK to PDX and connecting to 11. Today's train 7 left CHI 5 hours and 9 minutes late and this is the storm is at its early stages. http://72.148.42.113:8080/scripts/archivefinder.pl?seltrain=7&selyear=2011&selmonth=02&selday=01

I was fretting about how to spend the new luxurious 6 hour EB connection to the CS in PDX, but if Thursday's EB leaves CHI 5+ hours late and still has to traverse Minnesota, North Dakota and Eastern Montana, that does not portend well for making my PDX CS connection to LAX.

I am not enjoying my winter travel. I almost missed my 5 hour EB to LSL connection in CHI last trip.

Updates: 7 lost another hour between CHI and Milwaukee and was 6 hours and 19 minutes late out of there.

7 arrived in Minneapolis 7 hours and 40 minutes late. Even with buffers, that would make a CS connection in PDX tight or dubious (it's a 6 hour 15 minute connection)


----------



## sunchaser (Feb 1, 2011)

We haven't gotten any snow here in Salt Lake City, Utah, but it has been very cold-current temp is 10 degrees. Hummingbird feeders are frozen solid again. Looks like The CZ #5 looks like it's on schedule to arrive on time (11:05pm). It usually arrives about 10:25pm. I hope everybody stays warm & dry, & gets where they are going on time and safely!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

Partyman said:


> I took the dog out a bit ago to do his thing, the wind has died down a little, but still blowing pretty good though. By the way, Eddie didn't mess around much time. He got it over quick.


I hope Eddie is the dog!


----------



## warbonnet (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in Southern California it was around 70 today, but with the windchill factor, about 68!

Wb


----------



## rtabern (Feb 2, 2011)

Of course, the railfan in me gets to thinking... if #7 leaves CHI and MKE on-time today (2/2/11)... and #8 keeps losing more time like it looks... I could get a rare round-trip in by taking #7 from MKE either to CBS, POG, or WDL... and catching the late #8 back home to MKE. Yes, tickets booked... but probably wont go because the roads are impassible here in SE Wisconsin. Maybe it will clear up by 3:45PM though... hahaha. Yes, I'm a dork.


----------



## Partyman (Feb 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Partyman said:
> 
> 
> > I took the dog out a bit ago to do his thing, the wind has died down a little, but still blowing pretty good though. By the way, Eddie didn't mess around much time. He got it over quick.
> ...


Here is Eddie Traveler.	http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g331/partyman97_3/EddieSmall.jpg


----------



## jis (Feb 2, 2011)

NEC Amtrak service between New York and Philadelphia is suspended this morning due to power problems. NJTransit service on NEC and NJCL are running upto an hour behind schedule. This suggests that the problem is south/west of Trenton possibly, with spillover effects north of Trenton.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 2, 2011)

In Chicago, LSD is closed and hundreds of cars and some CTA buses are still stranded. This is my main route to and from work. I made it home after a 2 hour commute but that was no big deal compared to some who spent the night in the car on LSD.

I've been on Amtrak status maps, and 59 left chicago but is not experiencing a service disruption. 58 left Fulton just a few minutes late, and it is now experiencing a service disruption. The Illini which left Carbondale last night at 4 p.m still has not made it to Chicago. 5 left late and lost more time and after being about 5 hours late in Iowa, suffered a service disruption.

48 left around 2 a.m. this morning, and is not making its way across Indiana. 29 , 30 and 49 are all running late but appear to be OK. It will be interesting to see how 29 and 49 do coming into Chicago.


----------



## jis (Feb 2, 2011)

Service has been restored between New York and Philadelphia on Amtrak with residual delays of 30mins to an hour. NJT continues to run with delays upto an hour. The ice is apparently doing a job all around.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Partyman said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Partyman said:
> ...


Eddie looks so tiny! Did you have to shovel a way out for him? Here, about 6 miles outside of Woodstock, IL, we couldn't get out the doors on either the east or west side this morning. Had to open the garage door and shovel about 1/2 foot to get to the first drift. This looks as bad as the Chicago Blizzard of 67. Our TV is out - dish must be packed in.


----------



## Partyman (Feb 2, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> Partyman said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Not so Tiny, he is all of 6 pounds. Yes, I sure did have to shovel a place for him to go. Several times last night and again this morning.


----------



## Superliner (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> 5 left late and lost more time and after being about 5 hours late in Iowa, suffered a service disruption.


It's my understanding, #5 is sitting in Ottumwa until this morning because the crew expired or was about to expire. A relief crew couldn't be brought in because of poor travel conditions.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 2, 2011)

henryj said:


> So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?


CZ 5 cancelled 2/2/11

*EB 8 of 1/31 went from 3 hours and 23 minutes late in Havre to 13 hours and 7 minutes late in Glascow. *

* *

*EB 7 of 2/1 now 9 hours and 18 minutes late in GFK. CS connections look like toast. *


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 2, 2011)

jis said:


> Service has been restored between New York and Philadelphia on Amtrak with residual delays of 30mins to an hour. NJT continues to run with delays upto an hour. The ice is apparently doing a job all around.


According to NJT and Amtrak, service is suspended on the NEC at this time: 8:56am EST.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Feb 2, 2011)

Many Chicago Metra lines completely closed. Now that it's daylight here, in McHenry County northwest of Chicago, it's no longer exciting. It looks downright worrisome with snow being about 3 feet and the drifts 4 feet on up. Still have power and the roof is holding for now.

Edit: Several Amtrak cancelations today out of Chicago. CONO going only as far north as Carbondale, IL.


----------



## jis (Feb 2, 2011)

Amtrak now says:



> *Extensive Delays Between New York and Philadelphia Due to Earlier Power and Signal Problems in New Jersey**Passengers can expect 30 - 45 minute delays*
> 
> _February 2, 2011_
> 
> ...


Currently (10:40am) things appear to be running OK with an Amtrak train having departed TRE more or less on time and an Acela also in the section more or less on time and 2154 arrived NY 25 mins late and 130 10 mins late. It is clear though that there was a bit of a problem earlier since 2150 and 170 are running almost 1.5hors late. But they also did get through when the blockage lifted.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Feb 2, 2011)

#50 eastbound Cardinal arr. in Indianapolis nearly 9 hours late and Amtrak.com status board shows it leaving there over 12 hours late!!!

What a lucky break if you were on this train and had a sleeper  and not travelling by coach, what a long haul it would be!!! h34r:


----------



## leonid (Feb 2, 2011)

I was on the 8 yesterday that went into MKE last night 4 hours late. That was remarkable considering the weather conditions. We lost 2 hours around hillsboro between GFK and FAR due to track problems with the cold and waiting for 7 to pass through. Got caught behind a few freights arond MSP and Columbus. We ended up with a complimentary beef stew and rice dinner with a roll and coffee in the dining car. We also had a awesome coach car attendant. Considering what 8 went through yesterday, that is absolutely remarkable!!


----------



## Superliner (Feb 2, 2011)

> It's my understanding, #5 is sitting in Ottumwa until this morning because the crew expired or was about to expire. A relief crew couldn't be brought in because of poor travel conditions.


UPDATE: After "spending the night" in Ottumwa, #5(1) is on the move again. Departed Ottumwa at 10:25 am - 15 hours 32 minutes late!


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 2, 2011)

Nearly all service out of CHI is canceled today.

No Hiawatha service. 3/5/7 canceled. Most St. Louis service looks canceled. Quincy trains canceled.

Wolverine service looks to be running today.


----------



## saxman (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I escaped Detroit yesterday afternoon and flew to Appleton, then a non-revenue flight down to Raleigh, where I'm at now. Today I was suppose to operate back to DTW and end up in MDW tonight but all of that cancelled so I get to spend another night in Raleigh. What a great chance to go ride the Piedmont! So I'm typing this aboard no. 75. I'm going to Greensboro then coming back on 74. Nice day here in NC! These NC cars are really nice too.


----------



## Joeker (Feb 2, 2011)

What has happened to Southwest Chief EB # 4 that left LA on 2/1. A passenger on board says it was terminated at ABQ. They are going to CHI. How is Amtrak going to get them there. Amtrak shows a service disruption.


----------



## amtrak_russ (Feb 2, 2011)

Latest from Amtrak for the Chicago Hub:

MID-MORNING UPDATE: Midwest Amtrak Service Changes due to Winter Storm

Passengers urged to check local road conditions and specific train status before venturing out today

February 2, 2011

10:30 a.m. CST

Amtrak passengers wishing to travel today in the Midwest should check street and highway conditions and specific train status before attempting to travel to stations on routes to and from Chicago, Carbondale, Detroit/Grand Rapids/Port Huron, Indianapolis, Kansas City/Omaha, Milwaukee, Quincy, St. Louis, St. Paul and Toledo/Cleveland.

Amtrak train status is available under the "Status" tab on Amtrak.com and by calling 800-USA-RAIL.

Another update is planned by mid-afternoon.

Weather-related issues, including infrastructure and equipment, availability of crews and local services, have led to the following service changes.

For Chicago Hub trains originating today, the following are canceled:

Chicago-St. Louis Lincoln Service: Trains 300, 301 & 303

Chicago-Milwaukee Hiawatha Service: all trains canceled

Port Huron-Chicago Blue Water:Train 365

Chicago-Quincy Illinois Zephyr & Carl Sandburg: all trains canceled

Chicago-Carbondale Saluki: Trains 390 & 391

Other Amtrak services:

New Orleans-Chicago City of New Orleans: Trains 58 & Train 59 that was to originate today will operate only between New Orleans and Carbondale.

Chicago-Kansas City-Los Angeles Southwest Chief: Train 3 that was to originate today will not operate.

Chicago-Denver-Reno-Emeryville California Zephyr, Train 5 that was to originate today, will not operate.

Chicago-St. Paul-Seattle/Portland Empire Builder: Train 7/27 that was to originate today will not operate.

Amtrak regrets any inconvenience. This information is correct as of the above time and date. Information is subject to change as conditions warrant. Passengers are encouraged to call 800-USA-RAIL or visit Amtrak.com for schedule information and train status updates.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 2, 2011)

Everydaymatters said:


> Many Chicago Metra lines completely closed. Now that it's daylight here, in McHenry County northwest of Chicago, it's no longer exciting. It looks downright worrisome with snow being about 3 feet and the drifts 4 feet on up. Still have power and the roof is holding for now.
> 
> Edit: Several Amtrak cancelations today out of Chicago. CONO going only as far north as Carbondale, IL.


Looks like Metra is running on a Sunday schedule.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't imagine what the Spring Floods are gonna bring!!!! :unsure: :blink: hboy:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a load of total bullcrap. In the mid 60s, the Broadway and 20th Century would not only depart in the worst of weather, but arrive at their destination ON TIME or heads would roll.

Now, NJT can't run trains through New Jersey on what turned out to be a 40° with some mild rain. Because people talked about ice, apparently. Which didn't happen. You can bet they are going to get a piece of my mind about this and other items at the March board meeting!


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I can't imagine what the Spring Floods are gonna bring!!!! :unsure: :blink: hboy:


That depends more on the amount of snowmelt in the upper Midwest (ND, SD, MN, etc.) and not on the amount of snow in the lower states like IL, IA, NE, MO, etc. This storm pretty much spared the upper Midwest.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 2, 2011)

henryj said:


> So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?


Any idea why the 2/2/11 8 and 28 out of SEA and PDX were cancelled? I get it about 7/27, but both Northwest originating trains?


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 2, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> This is a load of total bullcrap. In the mid 60s, the Broadway and 20th Century would not only depart in the worst of weather, but arrive at their destination ON TIME or heads would roll.


Yeah...right.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 2, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > This is a load of total bullcrap. In the mid 60s, the Broadway and 20th Century would not only depart in the worst of weather, but arrive at their destination ON TIME or heads would roll.
> ...


I've always heard during the halcyon days of the _*20th Century Limited*_ the President of the New York Central would pick up his phone and demand answers if the _*Century*_ didn't pass his office window the EXACT minute it was supposed to.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I can't imagine what the Spring Floods are gonna bring!!!! :unsure: :blink: hboy:


My guess is WATER!





(Do I win?



)


----------



## EB_OBS (Feb 3, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> henryj said:
> 
> 
> > So far I have heard numbers of flights cancelled from 4000 to 6000 depending on which network you listen too. Amtrak so far has had few cancellations. A few trains are running late. How does it look in your area?
> ...


Currently both trains #8/28(31), 13 hrs late & (1), 2 hrs late, are going to be lucky to get into Chicago. CP has said they'll get them there. I don't know this first hand, but I imagine they asked Amtrak not to send another train into the blizzard. Alternate transportation is being provided as far as Whitefish, MT.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 3, 2011)

EB_OBS said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > henryj said:
> ...


WOW... a bus from Chicago to Montana... I think I'd rather work than do that!!! hboy:


----------



## EB_OBS (Feb 3, 2011)

rtabern said:


> EB_OBS said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


HA! OMG, that was funny. I guess I should have been more clear. There is alternate transportation SEA-WFH / PDX-WFH.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Feb 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > This is a load of total bullcrap. In the mid 60s, the Broadway and 20th Century would not only depart in the worst of weather, but arrive at their destination ON TIME or heads would roll.
> ...


GML is correct. My Dad worked for the New York Central and the 20th Century LTD was not cancelled due to weather or anything else. NYC kept their 4 tracked "waterlevel" route in top condition. Engineers prided themselves in bring the Century in on time. Passemgers paid and extra fare for this train which was refunded if the train was late which didn't happen very often.


----------



## Michael061282 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just remember, the New York Central owned the track as well as the train.. Amtrak doesn't own the track, outside of the NEC and some in Michigan. If your landlord says no trains.. there there are no trains. Period. End of statement. That being said.. it really does suck when CSX evacuates Jacksonville dispatch, hence shutting down most of the east coast, when a tropical storm is forecasted anywhere within 200 miles (yes an exagerration, but not by much). Amtrak is always blamed for the cancelations.. but they have to comply.. they have no choice. It's the same situation as right now.


----------



## jmbgeg (Feb 3, 2011)

EB_OBS said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > henryj said:
> ...


What would you say the odds of the Feb 3 train 7/27 being cancelled or running horribly late are? I am ticketed to board that train in SPK on 2/5.

My guess is close to 10 to 1. I have a CS connection Saturday. Yesterday, I bought a back-up Amtrak bus connection to the CS in SEA (with an overnight in SEA) Friday as a safety valve. Can't miss 11 on Saturday.

Update: I am leaving a day early on Ambus 8849 tomorrow to catch the SEA-LAX CS Saturday.


----------



## EB_OBS (Feb 3, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> EB_OBS said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


Yeah, I read about your upcoming trip. Even if 7/27(3) is canceled, we'll run OT buses to Seattle and Portland. If it does run but gets extremely late it's likely there will be OT buses as well.


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 3, 2011)

For today:



> All Hiawatha Service trains to and from Chicago and Milwaukee, all Wolverine Service, Blue Water and Pere Marquette trains to and from Michigan and three of the five round-trips on the Chicago-St. Louis corridor are scheduled to operate, subject to residual weather-related delays.
> 
> *Another update is planned by midday on Thursday, February 3. At this time, only the trains specifically mentioned below remain disrupted. *
> 
> ...


http://www.amtrak.co...d=1248543201748


----------



## greatcats (Feb 3, 2011)

I arrived Chicago at 1:30 am this morning, eight hours ago, from Flagstaff, on the Southwest Chief that originated 1/31. We were a little late into Kansas City and it appeared we were about to depart east when the car attendant informed me that if I wanted to get to Chicago, to deboard quickly and get on the St. Louis train on the adjoining track. So I am hurriedly packing my bags and the other train departs. I was rather ticked off at this screwup of communication,. HOwever, it turned out well. After sitting in Kansas City for nearly four hours, the decision was made to hold the intermediate passengers overnight and send them the next day, such as to Ft. Madison, Iowa. Chicago passengers would stay on and be detoured via St. Louis, which is what happened, which turned into a somewhat poky, but nonetheless moving eleven hour trip. I have to say that this train was well run. Our attendant, Renee, kept the car tidy the entire trip. The dining car offered rather good food with professional service. I spent the evening reading and went to bed for the last three hours into Chicago. ( Only complaint about the train was the Sightseer car was rather cold. ) We had picked up a large number of passengers at St. Louis off of other cancelled trains and made station stops across. Illinois. Getting off in Chicago, I immediately went looking for a cab, which were not readily available. Rather than standing there in the cold getting frustrated, I walked the 1.4 miles to the Hotel Palomar on State Street, to the astonishment of the front desk guy! Actually, it wasn't a bad walk through deserted streets at 2 am - now I know that I'm not a wimp! The Cleveland Orchestra, for which I had a ticket last night, cancelled, but I am looking forward to Chicago Symphony tonight.


----------



## anir dendroica (Feb 3, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> Any idea why the 2/2/11 8 and 28 out of SEA and PDX were cancelled? I get it about 7/27, but both Northwest originating trains?


For every 7/27 that is canceled, one 8/28 must be canceled as well. They wouldn't have to do the cancellations on the same day, since PDX/SEA won't be short a trainset until 2/4, but I suspect it makes things easier logistically if they annul trains in both directions on the same day.


----------



## ThayerATM (Feb 3, 2011)

rtabern said:


> EB_OBS said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


I'm completely with you on that.

If the same situation happened to me while I was out west, I'd just cancel. I'd take the AMTRAK bus to the first city that had an airport, and fly home. I know I'd probably have to eat a cancellation fee, but that's a small price to pay for avoiding a long bus trip.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 3, 2011)

ThayerATM said:


> I'm completely with you on that.
> 
> If the same situation happened to me while I was out west, I'd just cancel. I'd take the AMTRAK bus to the first city that had an airport, and fly home. I know I'd probably have to eat a cancellation fee, but that's a small price to pay for avoiding a long bus trip.


As already noted, the bus won't be running Chicago-Montana.

Nonetheless, good luck finding an airport with flights that are actually operating. For those flights that are going, good luck finding space.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 3, 2011)

So far, it looks like #7(3) WILL be running, per the station agent I spoke to in Milwaukee. However, I still question that because it looks like all ticket sales have been blocked on that train on Amtrak.com (usually a sign it's going to be cancelled).

*IF* (and that's a big IF) #7 leaves CHI on time... I am going to try and hop on the train at Milwaukee... ride to Columbus... and should be able to catch the very late #8 back to MKE. You can only do this if #8 is REALLY late... only did this twice before.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 3, 2011)

rtabern said:


> So far, it looks like #7(3) WILL be running, per the station agent I spoke to in Milwaukee. However, I still question that because it looks like all ticket sales have been blocked on that train on Amtrak.com (usually a sign it's going to be cancelled).
> 
> *IF* (and that's a big IF) #7 leaves CHI on time... I am going to try and hop on the train at Milwaukee... ride to Columbus... and should be able to catch the very late #8 back to MKE. You can only do this if #8 is REALLY late... only did this twice before.


The other reason ticket sales are shut down could be that they have an entire trainload of people to reaccommodate from yesterday's cancellation.


----------



## greatcats (Feb 3, 2011)

greatcats said:


> I arrived Chicago at 1:30 am this morning, eight hours ago, from Flagstaff, on the Southwest Chief that originated 1/31. We were a little late into Kansas City and it appeared we were about to depart east when the car attendant informed me that if I wanted to get to Chicago, to deboard quickly and get on the St. Louis train on the adjoining track. So I am hurriedly packing my bags and the other train departs. I was rather ticked off at this screwup of communication,. HOwever, it turned out well. After sitting in Kansas City for nearly four hours, the decision was made to hold the intermediate passengers overnight and send them the next day, such as to Ft. Madison, Iowa. Chicago passengers would stay on and be detoured via St. Louis, which is what happened, which turned into a somewhat poky, but nonetheless moving eleven hour trip. I have to say that this train was well run. Our attendant, Renee, kept the car tidy the entire trip. The dining car offered rather good food with professional service. I spent the evening reading and went to bed for the last three hours into Chicago. ( Only complaint about the train was the Sightseer car was rather cold. ) We had picked up a large number of passengers at St. Louis off of other cancelled trains and made station stops across. Illinois. Getting off in Chicago, I immediately went looking for a cab, which were not readily available. Rather than standing there in the cold getting frustrated, I walked the 1.4 miles to the Hotel Palomar on State Street, to the astonishment of the front desk guy! Actually, it wasn't a bad walk through deserted streets at 2 am - now I know that I'm not a wimp! The Cleveland Orchestra, for which I had a ticket last night, canceled, but I am looking forward to Chicago Symphony tonight.



Just did some recalculations - it took us 13, not 11 hours to travel approx. 550 miles Kansas City to Chicago via St. Louis, poky but not too bad an average speed. That ride across Missouri certainly is not a high speed railroad - last rode that in 1977 when the National Limited carried the through sleeper, which I rode New york to Flagstaff! What was important yesterday was that the train itself ran well, was comfortable with good service, and I reached Chicago safely.


----------



## The Journalist (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow....Tuesday's CZ left Chicago almost an hour late...and went snowballed (hah?) from there. It's currently scheduled thorough Reno at 2:30 tomorrow morning...18 hours later than its supposed 8:30 arrival. Seems like something went haywire in Iowa somewhere-it lost 10 hours between Mount Pleasant and Ottumwa on top of the 4.5 it was already late. Then yesterday's departure was canned completely. Today's says it'll be disrupted but running. I'l be tracking Friday's departure closely-I'm doing a day-turn to Truckee on Sunday, hopefully they've got things under control by then.


----------



## anir dendroica (Feb 3, 2011)

The Journalist said:


> Wow....Tuesday's CZ left Chicago almost an hour late...and went snowballed (hah?) from there. It's currently scheduled thorough Reno at 2:30 tomorrow morning...18 hours later than its supposed 8:30 arrival. Seems like something went haywire in Iowa somewhere-it lost 10 hours between Mount Pleasant and Ottumwa on top of the 4.5 it was already late. Then yesterday's departure was canned completely. Today's says it'll be disrupted but running. I'l be tracking Friday's departure closely-I'm doing a day-turn to Truckee on Sunday, hopefully they've got things under control by then.


CZ spent the night in Ottumwa. Crew change needed but no way to get a new crew to the train in the blizzard. So they put the engineer and conductor in a hotel for the required eight hours of rest, then they got back on the train to continue the westbound journey.

It wasn't the only train to be stopped for a good while. #4(1) (Southwest Chief, eastbound) was held in Albuquerque for a whole day waiting for conditions to approve. Pax (or at least sleeper pax) were put up in a hotel for the night. Train is to depart "on time" today exactly 24 hours late.


----------



## The Journalist (Feb 3, 2011)

anir dendroica said:


> CZ spent the night in Ottumwa. Crew change needed but no way to get a new crew to the train in the blizzard. So they put the engineer and conductor in a hotel for the required eight hours of rest, then they got back on the train to continue the westbound journey.


Heh, I wondered if that was why. Thanks, good to know.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > So far, it looks like #7(3) WILL be running, per the station agent I spoke to in Milwaukee. However, I still question that because it looks like all ticket sales have been blocked on that train on Amtrak.com (usually a sign it's going to be cancelled).
> ...


True... h34r:

Poop... :blush: My MKE-CBS on #7... and CBS-MKE on #8 round-trip has been foiled... because it looks like #7 will be leaving Chicago late... making the turn in CBS too risky.

Oh well, back to cleaning my condo and packing for my Amtrak trip to MEM on Tuesday.


----------



## rtabern (Feb 3, 2011)

anir dendroica said:


> The Journalist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....Tuesday's CZ left Chicago almost an hour late...and went snowballed (hah?) from there. It's currently scheduled thorough Reno at 2:30 tomorrow morning...18 hours later than its supposed 8:30 arrival. Seems like something went haywire in Iowa somewhere-it lost 10 hours between Mount Pleasant and Ottumwa on top of the 4.5 it was already late. Then yesterday's departure was canned completely. Today's says it'll be disrupted but running. I'l be tracking Friday's departure closely-I'm doing a day-turn to Truckee on Sunday, hopefully they've got things under control by then.
> ...


A hotel?? I would have rather stayed on the train if it was an option!! 

(I know I'm crazy!)


----------



## rtabern (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like one set of the Hiawatha equipment isn't running today... (2/3/11)


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

rtabern said:


> A hotel?? I would have rather stayed on the train if it was an option!!
> 
> (I know I'm crazy!)


Aloha

But would they have left the engine running without a crew on board? And If they shut it down where would heat and HEP come from?


----------



## jis (Feb 3, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > A hotel?? I would have rather stayed on the train if it was an option!!
> ...


It would be sheer madness in the winter to shut engine and HEP down for the night. There would be zero hope for the train to get going the following morning, what with night temperature in the teens!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 3, 2011)

anir dendroica said:


> CZ spent the night in Ottumwa. Crew change needed but no way to get a new crew to the train in the blizzard. So they put the engineer and conductor in a hotel for the required eight hours of rest, then they got back on the train to continue the westbound journey.


While I'm not saying that a crew wasn't needed, it's highly unlikely that the crew that took the train to Ottumwa rested and then continued west. Most crews aren't qualified for multiple territories and therefore would be unable to operate the train on tracks that they don't know. The crew taking the train from Chicago to Ottumwa would probably only be qualified to return the train to Chicago.

If indeed they were waiting for a crew to rest, then my guess would be that they were waiting for the crew that had run #6 into Ottumwa to rest, and not the crew that took the train out of Chicago.


----------



## anir dendroica (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> anir dendroica said:
> 
> 
> > CZ spent the night in Ottumwa. Crew change needed but no way to get a new crew to the train in the blizzard. So they put the engineer and conductor in a hotel for the required eight hours of rest, then they got back on the train to continue the westbound journey.
> ...


I would assume that the crew normally operates Chicago to Omaha but due to weather delays expired on HOS at Ottumwa. Hence the rest, back on the train, and completing the run to Omaha on a second shift. Of course I know no actual details aside from what I read on this and other boards, so I could be dead wrong.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 3, 2011)

anir dendroica said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > anir dendroica said:
> ...


Assuming that the map from Trains is still correct, the engineer changes in Ottumwa, while the conductors run through to Omaha.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought that the engineer and conductor always changed out at the same places?

Nevermind, I see that there's a whole thread that was started on the topic.


----------



## The Chief (Feb 3, 2011)

greatcats said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > ,,, After sitting in Kansas City for nearly four hours, the decision was made to hold the intermediate passengers overnight and send them the next day, such as to Ft. Madison, Iowa. Chicago passengers would stay on and be detoured via St. Louis, which is what happened,,,
> ...


*greatcats* yours is a well-reported post; thanks for sharing a first-hand account. Am I to understand your *Southwest Chief* consist diverted in entirety from KC to StL, thence to Chicago? Very interesting as that sounds to be the case.

BTW, as you mentioned The *National Limited*, and you are a evidently a classically trained vocalist, do you know how to get to *Carnegie Hall*??


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Assuming that the map from Trains is still correct, the engineer changes in Ottumwa, while the conductors run through to Omaha.


Ottumwa is an engineer crew base, so the engineer could very well be (and likely is) qualified on both sides.


----------



## henryj (Feb 3, 2011)

Meanwhile here in Houston, Texas:



It looks like #2 is running hours late. Maybe we can catch it running in the 'snow' tomorrow in daylight. lol.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 3, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that the map from Trains is still correct, the engineer changes in Ottumwa, while the conductors run through to Omaha.
> ...


I don't doubt you, but I have to say that it seems odd that they would put a crew base there. You've got an engineer base in Chicago and another in Lincoln, so one would think that Ottumwa would just be a turn around point for engineers from the other two bases.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 3, 2011)

How to get to *Carnegie Hall*??

Practice, Practice, Practice


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 4, 2011)

RRrich said:


> How to get to *Carnegie Hall*??
> 
> Practice, Practice, Practice


Do you know how old that joke is?

I first heard it from Peter Stuyvesant when he was on his way to bargain with the Indians!

By the way greatcats too bad the Moody has let the CSO down again, but hope you enjoyed yourself.

:unsure: :giggle: :wacko:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 4, 2011)

oldtimer2 said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > How to get to *Carnegie Hall*??
> ...


Alohw

We are not that old, and I have been to *Carnegie Hall*


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 4, 2011)

A lot of crew bases are based on historical locations, or based on Amtrak needing to close a different crew base but not wanting to pay the separation penalty for employees who don't want to move.

I'm not saying there aren't folks that want to do away with the OTM base, but for now it stays.


----------

